# Anyone going to the Lone Star Audio Fest?



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone going to Dallas, TX to see the Lone Star Audio Fest in May? 

Here is a link if anyone is interested on AudioCircle:

http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?board=171.0


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Wish I could, but I'm not sure I can swing it between gas and lodging. Besides that I think my wife would shoot me for spending another weekend away so soon. (I guess it's good she still enjoys my company) Looks like a good time though. That's a great area for audio.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll be attending if I'm in town. Tim, you can stay at my place, if you get break away from the wife


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Nhan. Maybe some day I'll take you up on that. It now looks like we'll have other engagements in the Richmond, VA area that weekend though. If only it wasn't so long between now and RMAF


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Nhan,
Hope to see you at LSAF!


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

woofersus said:


> Thanks for the offer Nhan. Maybe some day I'll take you up on that. It now looks like we'll have other engagements in the Richmond, VA area that weekend though. If only it wasn't so long between now and RMAF


That's too bad you won't be coming over here. The invitation still stands, unless Kevin decides he want's to shotgun all the guest bedrooms


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

HAL said:


> Nhan,
> Hope to see you at LSAF!


Very cool, Rich. Hope you can drop by my place to listen to my system and offer your expertise on things


----------

